# Model Power Turnouts - Opinions please



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Found a bunch of Model Power Turnouts on EBAY, are these as good as or better than Atlas in anyone's opinion? I know, you say go with Peco, but that is not in the budget now, maybe the in the future.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MODEL-POWER-N-S...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item45f15ba10f


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't speak for the N scale, but I did buy 4 HO model power turnouts.

3 work perfectly, 1 causes derailments every time. Might have to tweak it a bit.


Jody


----------



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

TulsaFlyer said:


> I can't speak for the N scale, but I did buy 4 HO model power turnouts.
> 
> 3 work perfectly, 1 causes derailments every time. Might have to tweak it a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I called Model Power and he says Atlas and them are made by the same group in Italy. I have to go home tonight and see where my turnouts are made. He says there are two or three companies worldwide that even manufacture turnouts.


----------

